# SEMA 2009: Lingenfelter Trans Am Debuts in Vegas



## Administrator (Mar 14, 2008)

On display at the Nitto tires booth at the 2009 SEMA Show is a modern interpretation of the Pontiac Trans Am. Based on a 2010 Camaro, the car was designed and built by the Corvette and Chevy tuning experts at Lingenfelter. The car takes cues from the 1971 second-gen TA and so in order to stay faithful to that car Lingenfelter decided to equip it with a 445 cubic inch V8 engine. That engine, claims Lingenfelter, makes a whopping 655-hp!

The car will also sports a duck-tail spoiler, fender vents, a twin-port front grille, 20-inch honeycomb wheels and the obligatory screamin' chicken (although it is rather small). There's even a retro-styled interior with a blue dash and blue leather, stitched in bars on the seats – just like the old days.

Called the Lingenfeler LTA (Lingenfelter Trans Am) Concept the car is a one-off, but there is certain to be huge demand for the car – especially considering the popularity of the new Camaro – so a limited number of production models is a definite possibility.

For more check out AutoGuide's live SEMA Show coverage here!

More: *SEMA 2009: Lingenfelter Trans Am Debuts in Vegas* on AutoGuide.com


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

wow, i'm not big on modern "throwback" cars, but this one is particularly awesome


----------



## MJGTOWISH (Jun 15, 2006)

*I LOVE IT!!! ME WANT I love the back end MUCH more than the maro*


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

That thing looks brutal. I hope they do one-off Pontiacs for a while, to snub GM.


----------



## Acoen (Aug 19, 2009)

*WoW!*

The Camaro will never pull off a total rescue from problems that plague GM....But if Pontiac was still around and built this....Things may have been much different for GM and Pontiac....Very nicely done! If I had the bucks I would take one today....!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

This is better.


----------

